# AHHH...I'm swimming in SLIME!



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

HELP!! I have tried everthing but I cannot get rid of my cyanobacteria problem. I've tested for phosphates (they are a little high), tried the erythromycin and blackout gig, increased water flow. I have a 92gal corner tank, moderately planted, pressurized CO2 and a regular fert regiment. Can anyone think of anything I haven't??? It's killing me...I've been doing water changes and gravel vacuuming about 3-4 times a week, which is getting really old. My substrate is from plantedaquarium.com that is really similar to eco-complete. Does anyone have any ideas?!?!?!? HELP!!!!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I've read the cyano can be more trouble when you have too low Nitrate.

Perhaps list your light levels and photo period, along w/ your actual dosing regime. Perhaps others could then suggest if your levels are in balance, or not.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I hear you, Missy, been there done that and BGA can be a pain to get rid of. I agree with Mud Pie Mama that it could be low nitrates. What's your fert routine like?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Could you post some photos of the stuff? Are you sure that it's cyanobacteria that you're dealing with? What does it smell like? E-mycin and blackouts should both kill it.

If it is cyano, good flow and sufficient nitrates will help.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Missy,

Are you running any type of carbon in your filters? I have read on this forum that someone was having a problem with BGA and and after removing the carbon things came into balance and it was gone. The culprit was thought to be leaching of phosphate from the carbon and it might also be a removal of nitrate by the carbon. Just a suggestion hope it works!!


----------



## footprint (Jun 26, 2008)

Been doing a bit of research on algae lately on various sites, I have seen it where brown slime algae reached epic proportions in an aquarium which lacked water changes. Some plants are sensitive to these treatments when algae dies it releases what it has used as food usually ammonium, nitrates, which come from the actions of the filter and the nitrogen cycle, or phosphates from tapwater or fishfood. This is a time when small daily water changes and a clean up operation helps, do you test for nitrates have a look at the phosphate content in your fishfood, high phosphates can also be in the water of frozen food. Most algae's have a lifecycle so will gradually disappear if you make life difficult for them, find a good quality phosphate remover I can't give a specific brand as I'm unsure about what is available in the US. Also keep going with the water changes and also add fast growing plants Hygrophilia polysperma is good at drawing out excess ammonium and nitrates. You will probably have to cut it down every 2-3weeks either chuck it out or replant the cuttings that's up to you. Would like to know how you get on


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i had BGA and did a blackout {shut my lights off that's all i did} for a week and raised my KNO3 because it was at 0 ,I raise my KNO3 to 10 and it clear up


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry to post so much later, but life just gets busy. I dose KNO3, KSO4, Iron and CSM +B. I dose the micro and micronutrients every other day. My photoperiod is 8 hours long with a 250 watt MH. I'm trying a black out starting today (07/17), and am going to see how that goes. I've tested my water parameters, and everything is in a good range. I did find a carbon pad in my filter, so I removed that as well. Wish me luck on this one!!


----------

